# Any good Lang Lang recordings out there?



## Musicophile

I just wrote a rather negative comment about Lang Lang on my blog, essentially saying that I never really found a recording by this pianist I liked.

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/11/08/hype-vs-hype-lang-lang-vs-benjamin-grosvenor/

Did I miss anything?


----------



## DavidA

I think there are quite a few million people who might say you are missing something. They are very different artists s why not just relax and enjoy them both. Interesting historically that the same sort of criticisms of Lang Lang were directed at Horowitz, Cziffra et al.


----------



## Aramis

I dislike Lang Lang just as well, but I found your blog entry lacking of any substantial criticism, you basically throw short and abstract remark about each of the scherzi and that's it. So since you ask "did I miss anything?", I'd say, yes, you missed to put some content worthy of well-written and interesting blog about classical music.


----------



## Musicophile

Aramis said:


> I dislike Lang Lang just as well, but I found your blog entry lacking of any substantial criticism, you basically throw short and abstract remark about each of the scherzi and that's it. So since you ask "did I miss anything?", I'd say, yes, you missed to put some content worthy of well-written and interesting blog about classical music.


The informal and very subjective nature of my blog is a matter of conscious personal choice and has so far received both positive feedback and quite some interest. But I obviously understand your point of view.

In any case I'd be interested in hearing more about why you dislike Lang Lang and what your more substantive criticism would be.


----------



## Musicophile

DavidA said:


> I think there are quite a few million people who might say you are missing something. They are very different artists s why not just relax and enjoy them both. Interesting historically that the same sort of criticisms of Lang Lang were directed at Horowitz, Cziffra et al.


I actually enjoy the fact that Lang Lang has such a huge fan base. The classical music industry needs all the revenue it can get, and any new listener to classical music is a great step forward.

I'm just curious to understand if there is more to Lang Lang than just the media hype.

By the way interestingly enough I never really appreciated Cziffra, and am torn on Horowitz (although his 1943 version of Tchaikovsky 1 with Toscanini is absolutely maginficent).


----------



## Vaneyes

I don't own a Bang Bang rec., but in sampling, I liked his recent Mozart release. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

I like this one - of course, not much competition in the repertoire.

View attachment 77424


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I quite like this one. Perhaps Lang's over-the-top showmanship was tempered here by the more mature artists.


----------



## DavidA

I think it's ironic that people wring their hands in despair at the fact that young people aren't turned on to classical music. Then when someone like Lang Lang comes along - who does communicate with young people if not the establishment - there is untold criticism of him. I read a piece by Lebrecht the other day "Is there nothing Lang Lang won't do on TV?" What was his crime? Apparently playing a floor-laid keyboard with his feet! To a man like Lebrecht that is obviously a big deal! One comment: 'Classical musicians can’t win, can they? They’re either remote and “elitist” or mocked for making appearances like this. At least the general public has some awareness of his existence.'


----------



## Musicophile

DavidA said:


> I think it's ironic that people wring their hands in despair at the fact that young people aren't turned on to classical music. Then when someone like Lang Lang comes along - who does communicate with young people if not the establishment - there is untold criticism of him. I read a piece by Lebrecht the other day "Is there nothing Lang Lang won't do on TV?" What was his crime? Apparently playing a floor-laid keyboard with his feet! To a man like Lebrecht that is obviously a big deal! One comment: 'Classical musicians can't win, can they? They're either remote and "elitist" or mocked for making appearances like this. At least the general public has some awareness of his existence.'


I actually don't mind Lang Lang's media presence at all. I wouldn't criticize his behavior in any way, I actually think it's a good thing to create awareness!

I was just more specifically interested, completely indent sent of the media person Lang Lang, if there are any recordings out there that warrant interest independently of the person.


----------



## Musicophile

Vaneyes said:


> I don't own a Bang Bang rec., but in sampling, I liked his recent Mozart release. :tiphat:


I tried this but didn't like it very much, but pros let more due to Harnoncourt than Lang Lang. Harnoncourt's recent approach to Mozart (also in the late symphonies) just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Morimur

I don't mind him but I'd never waste my money on his recordings.


----------



## Triplets

Have you tried the Prokofiev 3/Bartok 2 with Rattle and the BPO? I have several other versions of both works and find this recording at the minimum to be fully competitive.


----------



## bigshot

DavidA said:


> What was his crime? Apparently playing a floor-laid keyboard with his feet!


THAT EXPLAINS WHY IT SOUNDS THAT WAY! I wouldn't mind over the top showmanship if it wasn't so sloppy.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

DavidA said:


> I think there are quite a few million people who might say you are missing something. They are very different artists s why not just relax and enjoy them both. Interesting historically that the same sort of criticisms of Lang Lang were directed at Horowitz, Cziffra et al.


OK - we all know that he has a lot of fans, but which LL recordings do YOU actually think are 'good'?

ps - its a genuine question!


----------



## shadowdancer

Triplets said:


> Have you tried the Prokofiev 3/Bartok 2 with Rattle and the BPO? I have several other versions of both works and find this recording at the minimum to be fully competitive.


Fully agreed here. May I also add the recent Paris recital? The "not so standard repertoire" Seasons from Tchaikovsky is mastered by Lang Lang. As usual, just MHO.


----------



## Stavrogin

I don't know if it has been recorded/published but his rendition of Prokofiev's sonata no.7 is the best thing I've heard from him.


----------



## Musicophile

Stavrogin said:


> I don't know if it has been recorded/published but his rendition of Prokofiev's sonata no.7 is the best thing I've heard from him.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Musicophile

Triplets said:


> Have you tried the Prokofiev 3/Bartok 2 with Rattle and the BPO? I have several other versions of both works and find this recording at the minimum to be fully competitive.


Not yet, but I'll check it out. on Prokofiev 3, I'm just stuck on Argerich, but I'll give it a try. I'm less familiar with Bartok, so this could be a good start. Thanks!


----------



## rvb

No. From all you'll get remendous headaches.


----------



## Heliogabo

Dragon songs is a great album, yes, with no competition. I'm not a big fan of Chopin piano concertos, but Lang Lang performances with Wiener Philarmoniker and Zubin Mehta really caught my attention for the first time.


----------



## Ilarion

A kind soul posted on Youtube Lang Lang's very poetic reading of Chaikovsky's "Seasons":


----------

